# American Patriots Honda



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I wanted to get this done for 4th of July but perhaps Memorial Day or Veterans Day will be okay. 

I'll contact Bob Kraft of the New England Patriots and see if wants to buy. 

Hope you folks like it.

I need a beer.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

With all those stars, that must be a 50 Star General's machine.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks great, very cool!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ziggy65 said:


> Looks great, very cool!


Thanks. appreciate it. The amount of work that went into this machine would fill the page.

experimenting with new methods and they seem good.

This was the one actually with the massive mouse nest. Plus the shift arm was out of adjustment .Some of you know what has to be done. Many times the shift arm is frozen on the threads and can not be adjusted. Took a lot of patience with heating, penetrating oil, re-heating , cooling etc until it broke free.

All adjusted now and shifts perfectly.

Always nice when things work out.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> I wanted to get this done for 4th of July but perhaps Memorial Day or Veterans Day will be okay.
> 
> I'll contact Bob Kraft of the New England Patriots and see if wants to buy.
> 
> ...


Nice work! I could see Kraft utilizing this Honda on the field during a snow event to help his field goal kicker!
😁😁😁


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Very nice work. Are those stars hand painted?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Put some white stripes on the chute...?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aldfam4 said:


> Nice work! I could see Kraft utilizing this Honda on the field during a snow event to help his field goal kicker!
> 😁😁😁


I knew that was coming................


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

Value and Respect your attention to details. You have a gift, no doubt. Thank you, for keeping the rest of us inspired. 😊😊



orangputeh said:


> Thanks. appreciate it. The amount of work that went into this machine would fill the page.
> 
> experimenting with new methods and they seem good.
> 
> ...


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

That’s great! Very nice work.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

IndianaRidgeline said:


> Value and Respect your attention to details. You have a gift, no doubt. Thank you, for keeping the rest of us inspired. 😊😊


thank you and thanks to evryone else.

I have built dozens of Honda's from the ground up but get bored wth just the red Honda. have built brown, yellow , black ,silver , blue etc.

now thinking more in line with themes. these take longer to sell since evryone thinks honda is run but eventually they do sell.

no complaints


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you ever done in JD colors, ..... green body, yellow trim?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Any Fourth of July Parades you could show it off on the back of a flatbed truck? Maybe get some salutes?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Any Fourth of July Parades you could show it off on the back of a flatbed truck? Maybe get some salutes?


Olympics are going on right now.If I had 3 inch letters would have put USA on both sides pf bucket.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Trying to figure out next theme. I have a Honda HS828 to work with. got bored with red Honda's. not looking at just a different color but a subject or theme.

No more NFL team colors with decals.
This USA flag one has me thinking of something more ambitious.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

You could put a launcher for bottle rockets inside the chute... 😁


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> Trying to figure out next theme. I have a Honda HS828 to work with. got bored with red Honda's. not looking at just a different color but a subject or theme.
> 
> No more NFL team colors with decals.
> This USA flag one has me thinking of something more ambitious.


Possibly a military themed machine - Army, Air Force, Navy, Marines.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Trying to figure out next theme.











Kinda like a JariJaw:


----------



## OldSkoolDj (Dec 4, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> I wanted to get this done for 4th of July but perhaps Memorial Day or Veterans Day will be okay.
> 
> I'll contact Bob Kraft of the New England Patriots and see if wants to buy.
> 
> ...


Nice work!

Kraft may be interested if it comes with a massager. 😆😆


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The only way I'll sell it is if I get a trade in. Only way I can get projects. 

I figured out my next theme but I will have to probably keep it because NOBODY will buy it. I build these themes snowblowers for MY enjoyment. Always surprised that they sell .

Probably be a month before it is done. Not going to let the cat out of the bag untilit's done.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

c'mon, just a little hint ......


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> c'mon, just a little hint ......


well i would but it is a process that i am not sure would work. we both will have to wait and see....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the American Flag Honda was/is very popular. Plan on building 2 more with bigger Honda 28 inch wide machines. All powder coat this time. 

A local business has conta







cted me about making a custom Honda with their company colors but not sure if I will do. I do these special Honda's for MY enjoyment.

I'll quote a high price perhaps if interested and see what happens.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> the American Flag Honda was/is very popular. Plan on building 2 more with bigger Honda 28 inch wide machines. All powder coat this time.A local business has contacted me about making a custom Honda with their company colors but not sure if I will do. I do these special Honda's for MY enjoyment.
> 
> I'll quote a high price perhaps if interested and see what happens.


As always, your attention to detail is commendable, great work. We all look forward to your next themed project.
Maybe a "pink" machine for breast cancer awareness would be a good seller? 
A camouflage machine in your choice of Brown, Green, Blue or Grey to honor our military?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grunt said:


> As always, your attention to detail is commendable, great work. We all look forward to your next themed project.
> Maybe a "pink" machine for breast cancer awareness would be a good seller?
> A camouflage machine in your choice of Brown, Green, Blue or Grey to honor our military?


it's going to be a sixties theme , kinda like this. this side was just for practice.

I guess i am the only guy in the world that does this? I was hoping to start a new thing with people building custom snowblowers.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just enjoy bringing them back to pretty much original condition .... Nice to breath new life into something people discard ... I may dabble in some different color schemes in the future on some.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> it's going to be a sixties theme , kinda like this. this side was just for practice.
> 
> I guess i am the only guy in the world that does this? I was hoping to start a new thing with people building custom snowblowers.


Paul Teutul sr. and jr. made big bucks making custom motor cycles, so why not snow blowers? Maybe give a $25 Cannabis gift card with the 60's themed machine to cinch the sale?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> I just enjoy bringing them back to pretty much original condition .... Nice to breath new life into something people discard ... I may dabble in some different color schemes in the future on some.


I get that. It is really fun especially when people tell me they were going to bring to dump after taking it to a shop or two with no luck. I say "bring it me"
it's the challenge.

After building or restoring several dozen Honda's in the company red color I just got bored. The first custom was the black with the red augers, etc. Then I made a 49er blower for my son ( red and gold ). Then several other NFL team colors. The just other colors. Now themes seem to be the way that challenges me.

Like i said previously , I do them all for my fun and they just happen to be popular and sell. If they don't then they don't and will just go to storage . But that hasnt happened yet.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Now I am wondering if I should paint the Murray one I have blue with NY Giants stickers. It has quite a bit of rust and loose paint, so a color change may be worthwhile.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

carguy20 said:


> Now I am wondering if I should paint the Murray one I have blue with NY Giants stickers. It has quite a bit of rust and loose paint, so a color change may be worthwhile.


never know. may help Giants win the big one.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Then several other NFL team colors.


One of your Black/Red ones would make a good TB12 one...


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> never know. may help Giants win the big one.


how about doing the Buffalo Bills to help win the big one.., it would their only one!


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> never know. may help Giants win the big one.


Frankly, the Giants need just a little bit (A LOT) more help than that. Bear in mind I have been a fan my entire life.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

carguy20 said:


> Frankly, the Giants need just a little bit (A LOT) more help than that. Bear in mind I have been a fan my entire life.


If LT came back they may win another. In my opinion the greatest linebacker of all time. I'm ol school and Love Butkus and Lambert but Lawrence Taylor was better. He controlled games all by himself. 
I love watching his hi-lite videos on you tube


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

aldfam4 said:


> Nice work! I could see Kraft utilizing this Honda on the field during a snow event to help his field goal kicker!
> 😁😁😁


As a Dolphins fan, this still hurts…..😉


----------

